# all-inclusive at Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort?



## Sheera (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi All

I was looking at Divi Golf and beach in Aruba. And in reviews people mentioned all-inclusive but it's not mentioned on RCI. Does anyone know if I book thru RCI with my HGVC points whether I can get an A/I package? Thanks much


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 12, 2014)

Sheera said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was looking at Divi Golf and beach in Aruba. And in reviews people mentioned all-inclusive but it's not mentioned on RCI. Does anyone know if I book thru RCI with my HGVC points whether I can get an A/I package? Thanks much



I can't answer your question specifically, but my experience with points + all-in packages is that they aren't worth it.  The all-in fees are often just as much as you would pay for the entire vacation.

-ryan


----------



## webgriffins (Aug 15, 2014)

The Divi Golf and Beach resort is not an All-Inclusive. It is a timeshare.

5 of the 6 Divi resorts in Aruba are adjacent to each other. 2 of them are all inclusive, The Tamarijn, and the Divi All-Inclusive, sometimes called the DIVI DIVI.
Once there, you can buy an all-inclusive bracelet to use at the restaurants on the properties, if you would like. Last I checked it was 125 dollars per person with a three day min. You can also purchase tickets in the A-I lobbies for use at the bars/restaurants there.

My recommendation would be don't purchase the all-inclusive bracelet. there are so many restaurants, and choices in Aruba, you would be really limiting your self, and pay more than needed.

The Divi Golf and Beach Resort (2-3 story buildings in a garden apt setting, washer/dryer in room, no elevator) is nicer than the
Divi Village, (timeshare, 4-5 story bldgs., yes elevators, check-in/out sun-sun, coin laundry room), and the
Divi Dutch Village, (timeshare, older units, all ground level). 

The Divi G & B Resort is a Sat to Sat week, they assign rooms on the Thursday before check-in. My recommendation is to call the resort directly on Thursday and ask for a top floor unit in either a Birdie (3 floors) or Eagle (2 floors) to have access to the roof top BBQ and Hot tub. (only guests on the top floor may use the rooftop, (Eagle unit = private use, Birdie unit= shared with 2 other units). Only units at the Divi G & B Resort have roof top BBQ's and Hot tubs.

The Divi provides a free shuttle to get you around all 5 adjacent properties along with the Alhambra casino and shops.
As a guest of Divi you can use the pools at the other Divi Resorts, but I think the Infinity pool at the Divi G & B Resort is the nicest. There is also a pool in back of one of the Eagle units that most people do not know about and often we have had the pool to ourselves.
-sandy


----------



## Sheera (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you Ryan and Sandy,

I think I can book after midnight tonight and you helped me iron out some details.


----------

